# Amniocentesis for twins



## yt (Nov 25, 2008)

Can somebody help me? If an amniocentesis was performed on twins with one sac using ultrasound guidance, how do you code that? Do you code 59000 once or twice?


----------



## LLovett (Nov 26, 2008)

I would say only once since there was only 1 sac.

Laura, CPC


----------

